

Changing Lives at HackLondon - kurtalee
http://news.mlh.io/fares-alaboud-changing-lives-hacklondon-03-04-2015

======
shadeslayer
I was at Kairos Hacks last weekend, which was running parallel to HackLondon
and I most certainly echo the same sentiment, it was a great outlet for a lot
of my pent up energy and I'm really grateful to MLH and all of their
volunteers for being awesome and providing us a very positive environment for
us to make awesome things!

The event was covered here [http://blog.kairossociety.org/kairos-hacks-kicks-
off-in-barc...](http://blog.kairossociety.org/kairos-hacks-kicks-off-in-
barcelona/and) here [http://blog.kairossociety.org/kairos-hacks-barcelona-and-
the...](http://blog.kairossociety.org/kairos-hacks-barcelona-and-the-winner-
is/)

I ended up writing a tool that extracts meaningful information from the
Spanish elections :
[https://github.com/shadeslayer/dataminer](https://github.com/shadeslayer/dataminer)
, which can be further visualized on a website. Its not the most proficient
code ever, but it's a start :)

~~~
kurtalee
Awesome to hear about your experience at KHacks and thanks for sharing the
event write ups!

Have you got plans to go to more hackathons? Might see you at the next one! :)

~~~
shadeslayer
Ofcourse! I'd be delighted to! As long as they don't have a age barrier ( the
one in Barcelona was organized for under 25's only )

------
benchin
As a student for the last three years, the rise in student hackathon and any
tech-related activity has been nothing short of immense.

I think a big part of that is thanks to students like those behind HackLondon
and similar events who work tirelessly (and sleepless-ly) to get people
excited and sharing their work.

It's a good time to be a student in tech!

------
kurtalee
"Life is a series of opportunities, and we either take them, ignore them or
waste them. Sometimes, life gives us a handful to give away and I realise now
that hackathons are the best way of doing that." \- Fares, organiser of
HackLondon 2015

